# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB karashi ginrin / doitsu tosai female

## centurion

Apakah di forum ini ada yg jual karashi calon jumbo yg unik... ginrin / doitsu / cream colored ... mohon info nya.  Trima kasih

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## centurion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

